# Bore Sighting



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a 20 gauge and a 50cal muzzleloader I need to get bore sighted. Is there anyone in the akron area who could help me.
Thanks Joe.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

If you ever get near Youngstown I could do it for you


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought a muzzle loader and scope from Gander mnt, they bore sighted it for me.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can't get to someone to get it bore sighted there is a very easy way to do it with one shot at the range and this process is always closer than bore sighting in my experience.

Set a target at 20-25 yds. From good solid rest hold the crosshair dead center on the target. Take one shot. Now hold the gun solid on the rest with the crosshair still dead center on the target and without moving the gun turn the windage and elevation adjustments ( easier if you have someone turn while you hold) until they line up with the one hole created by the shot. You are now good to move the target back to 100 and finish the fine tuning.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think I'm just going to do what Lundy suggested.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lundy said:


> If you can't get to someone to get it bore sighted there is a very easy way to do it with one shot at the range and this process is always closer than bore sighting in my experience.
> 
> Set a target at 20-25 yds. From good solid rest hold the crosshair dead center on the target. Take one shot. Now hold the gun solid on the rest with the crosshair still dead center on the target and without moving the gun turn the windage and elevation adjustments ( easier if you have someone turn while you hold) until they line up with the one hole created by the shot. You are now good to move the target back to 100 and finish the fine tuning.


I learned this method many yrs ago and it still works today. its the easiest way I know to sight in a scope. lundy has a good idea every once in awhile, LOL.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, that will work. But how many of us have someone else along to adjust the scope? What Lundy suggests is basically the way I adjust my bow sight. It's called "Point of Aim". If I'm hitting high and right of the bullseye, I will move my sight pin up, and to the right, in that direction. This differs from the method used by shooters of scoped guns which is called "Point of Impact". If my bullet is impacting the target high and right, I will adjust my scope down and left to compensate. However, if you were able, as Lundy suggests, to look through the scope as the adjustments were made, everything would seem backwards. When the windage knob was turned left to bring the point of impact towards the bullseye, you, looking through the scope, would see the crosshairs moving to the right, toward the point of aim. And when you turn the elevation knob down, you would see the crosshairs moving up, again toward the point of aim. The nice thing is that, either way, it all works out!

Speaking of working out, holy crap! It occurred to me that I might have POI and POA completely backwards! Then again, it all works out!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yep, that will work. But how many of us have someone else along to adjust the scope? !


I have done this by myself for over 20 years. I guess you just need a little manual coordination to pull it off

I watch guys every year at the range blow through boxes of slugs trying to accomplish(get close enough to move to 100 yds) what can easily be done with one shot. I always try to help them, some listen, some don't


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> I have done this by myself for over 20 years. I guess you just need a little manual coordination to pull it off
> 
> I watch guys every year at the range blow through boxes of slugs trying to accomplish(get close enough to move to 100 yds) what can easily be done with one shot. I always try to help them, some listen, some don't


Yeah, I've seen those guys too! Reminds me of sighting in my .243 last year. I went out to the gun club range, and being just before season, there were a lot of guys there. BTW, my gun club is in PA, and this was just before rifle season. I don't have a Caldwell Lead Sled, although I was using "orange peel" targets. I have something called a "Sight Vise" from Lohman which works just as well.

I set my target at 100 yards, dial in on the bull, and touch off a shot. I jack the empty out of the chamber and sit back to wait. I don't know anyone who hunts with a hot barrel. Meanwhile, the other guys keep whacking away! My first shot wound up 1 inch left and 2 inches low. Eventually I load another cartridge, center on the bullseye, and touch off another round. Try as I might, I can't find another bullet hole in the target! But the spotting scope makes it look as though the original bullet hole is a little oblong now! I jack the empty out and just wait for the next cease fire. 

At the next cease fire I walk out to the target and look at it close up. Sure enough, my first two shots about went through the same hole! So, I go back and adjust my scope 1 inch right and 2 inches up. Touch off another shot and it's dead center bull! The next cease fire I pull my target and show it to the other guys. I told them, "That's what I like, a nice 3 shot sight in!"


----------

